# I have low testosterone



## Moosse (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey I had a question I have low test and I well I have done pretty great in the gym I have in the past four months went from 225lbs to 260lbs so I have gotten stronger and my mass has grown even more. But I need to go to a doctor and have him prescribe me some test and do it quick. I have my distributor and he is great and he's just been out of town. So what does everyone think or do you have any ideas? Let me know so I can get some great ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 8, 2015)

C'mon man seriously?
Getting a prescription isn't that easy even for real reasons.
Either drop down to cruise doses or just come off.
You will have little luck.
Only option would be to crash your T levels and go to the dr's.... So come off with no pct and start seeing a doc.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

The trt process takes a long time... and you get very little.


----------



## wabbitt (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice intro.


----------



## mickems (Feb 8, 2015)

Moosse said:


> Hey I had a question I have low test and I well I have done pretty great in the gym I have in the past four months went from 225lbs to 260lbs so I have gotten stronger and my mass has grown even more. But I need to go to a doctor and have him prescribe me some test and do it quick. I have my distributor and he is great and he's just been out of town. So what does everyone think or do you have any ideas? Let me know so I can get some great ideas!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you worked out and gained 40lbs mass in 4 months and are low t?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

mickems said:


> you worked out and gained 40lbs mass in 4 months and are low t?


I think he was jewcing for that


----------



## mickems (Feb 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think he was jewcing for that



oh.. that would make more sense then. it wasn't clear to me.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bro.................


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2015)

why do u have low T? did u cycle and fuk up your pct?Do u have blood work before u ever juiced so u can see what your natty T levels were?I can keep going but u need to give us more info on your past aas history


----------

